# F#*king lime green tape



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Well I got a package today that was covered with Lime green tape :c

"But it was a empty brown paper package that had the lime green tape :c
Examined by customs on it." It was empty inside except a typed note. 

Notice 
Narcotics and /or other conterband,Prohibted from 
entery into the united states, Have been seized and 
removed for appropriate action under 19cfr145.59 You 
will be receiving correpondence from our Fine, 
penalties and forfeitures branch in the near future.


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

Bummer dude. I got some green tape once, the smokes were still inside the package. Go figure.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

That sucks! 

Just out of curiosity, Who was the courier?


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

SUCKS!!


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

damn- i hate to read this sh*t. sorry man- ... like sirwinston i've gotten green tape once but the package was intact.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

damm, that sux.
Me too - once got a package wrapped up in a ball of green tape. but luckily smokes still intact.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Sorry to hear that & I know the feeling well.


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

Man, that blows chunks!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

ARGGGGGHHH! That is rough. 

You have two choices: Kick the dog or beat the wife.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Awwwww. Sheeeeeeeyat! :c


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

What flipflop said.:w


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

I received one last Christmas and just the other day my mail lady asked me about. I got some coffee in the mail and she said "that's odd, you usually get cigars".

She then asked why Customs stuck a letter in my package and sent it to me anyways. I told her it was a simple misunderstanding and that the product was replaced (not that Customs replaced it).:w 

I still don't think she put 2+2 together yet.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Wanna sell the box?

And Duffer.....good to see ya posting again!
OPT


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 1999)

Just out of curosity... whats the penalty for that?

Ryan


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

The penalty should be hangin, but I think US Customs is exempt from the laws of the gorilla!

OOOhhh. you mean for the contraband?


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I think the penalty is, you have to sit on the side for 5 minutes before making another cigar order. 

OPT


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Your dilema came up at a circle of smokers in Baltimore. All forward their condolances.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 1999)

So they just take your smokes and thats it? no fine?

Ryan


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

No fine for a box Ryan. They barely raise an eyebrow over a box or 2. They could impose a fine if they wanted to but nothing usually happens. I know a guy that got 3 of his boxes opened recently and the smokes were slit down the length with a razzor then sent on for delivery.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Ryan said:


> *So they just take your smokes and thats it? no fine?
> 
> Ryan *


Lose a 50 cab of Trinidads & a rare box of HU Club Epicures in one shipment & it hurts quite bad I assure you. 
There is no guarantee there wont be a fine in the future for past seizures either.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

sirwinston said:


> *No fine for a box Ryan. They barely raise an eyebrow over a box or 2. They could impose a fine if they wanted to but nothing usually happens. I know a guy that got 3 of his boxes opened recently and the smokes were slit down the length with a razzor then sent on for delivery. *


If it's NOT the same guy I know, tell him they can all be fixed. If it IS the same guy, then he knows that already 

OPT


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

Ryan said:


> So they just take your smokes and thats it? no fine?
> 
> Ryan


ryan- read this: http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/alerts/cuban_cigars.xml


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

wow, up to $55,000 per violation. Sure am glad I don't have to worry about that!  

Is trading considered a transaction?

OPT


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Forgot to mentin, I will trade some nice ISOM cigars for a roll of that lime green tape :w 

Think of the fun........

OPT


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Wayne you are nasty!!!!!!!!!:r


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

poker said:


> *There is no guarantee there wont be a fine in the future for past seizures either. *


That's the part that pisses me off to no end. I was drinking some fresh roasted Turquino the other day and thought how it absurd it was to think what I was drinking could cause a stir with the boys at border.


----------



## sirwinston (Jan 1, 2000)

I don't know how the cigar cops can sleep at night.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

A nightmare;

Got caught by customs at BWI in Spring '99 with 1 box R&J Churchills, about 10 H de M DC, 1 box Cohiba Panatelas, and 3 boxes Partagas Chicos. Total cost: over $650.

Sweated bullets the whole time. Don't know what saved me, but the agent told me that one of my options was forfeiture -- claiming that I didn't know said product was contraband (yeah right!) and therefore (no contest) forfeit posession to the US customs. Received a letter a few weeks later and was advised by my attorney (who really doesn't know a whole lot about this type of matter) not to answer it. Still don't know about possible future consequences.

The good part of the story is that I was returning from a trip & I had a zip-lock bag with about 25 assorted large gauge UNBANDED Havanas. Told the Customs agent that these were seconds from a General Cigar factory on the island (Jamaica). He let those go.
But let me tell you, I sure sweated bullets!!!


Mo(TheMan)


----------

